# Croaker Flinging



## trout_slayer05 (Feb 25, 2010)

I am currently using a shimano rod for flinging croaker way out in front of me. I found that American Rodsmiths has a "croaker smoker" out there and was wondering if anyone likes it and recomends it???


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

I didnt know soaking croaker required specialized equipment. At any rate, I would suggest the 'cat stick' combo from academy. Should do fine.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't pay greenwater any mind he is an idiot.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

trout_slayer05 said:


> I am currently using a shimano rod for flinging croaker way out in front of me. I found that American Rodsmiths has a "croaker smoker" out there and was wondering if anyone likes it and recomends it???


I dont like it. Its UGLY! As far as length I would get a 7'6". They are cheap though. Only like 75 bucks. Croaker soaking is coming soon! Im ready to throw tops in the surf though.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

moganman said:


> I dont like it. Its UGLY! As far as length I would get a 7'6". They are cheap though. Only like 75 bucks. Croaker soaking is coming soon! Im ready to throw tops in the surf though.


 You must have too much money if you think 75 bucks for a rod is cheap...


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Redfishr said:


> You must have too much money if you think 75 bucks for a rod is cheap...


Nah, 75 bucks for something that you love isn't bad. Think about how much money people spend on bait. CROAKER! I love fishing and I don't mind spending the extra bucks to get a lighter, better action rod with a good warranty.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

75 bucks is cheap compared to the rods I want and I am broke as a joke. I feel ya Moganman!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I fish with $50 rod and reel combos...take the reel off the rod, and put it on my freshwater setup. Then put a halfway decent saltwater reel on my trout setup. Whole deal for under $75. Been using the current one for 2 years, and no problems. Caught a 3ft shark on it.

No need for $75 rods.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Chase4556 said:


> I fish with $50 rod and reel combos...take the reel off the rod, and put it on my freshwater setup. Then put a halfway decent saltwater reel on my trout setup. Whole deal for under $75. Been using the current one for 2 years, and no problems. Caught a 3ft shark on it.
> 
> No need for $75 rods.


Whatever floats your boat! Try doing an all day wade with those heavy rods and you'll literally feel the difference. Not knocking what you use.


----------



## Captains Wife (May 18, 2006)

The 8' Croaker Smoker ROCKS!!!! It launches those majic baits way out there without flinging them off the hook. Doubles as a great cork rod too, put a Midcoast Outcast on there on throw all the line off your reel, LOL.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Buying a specialty rod for croaker fishing is like buying a new pair of sneakers to use as booties while wading. Not neccesary and a waste of money IMHO.

I'm not bashing croaker . I'm just pointing out the reality that its not a finnese game.

Use the stuff you already own and save the rest of your money to pay our new healthcare taxes.


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Stumpgrinder said:


> Buying a specialty rod for croaker fishing is like buying a new pair of sneakers to use as booties while wading. Not neccesary and a waste of money IMHO.
> 
> I'm not bashing croaker . I'm just pointing out the reality that its not a finnese game.
> 
> Use the stuff you already own and save the rest of your money to pay our new healthcare taxes.


 Spoken like one who is both prejudiced against fishing with croakers as well as uninformed about the art of croaker fishing. The weight of live croaker is very different than a plastic or top. The needed feel is very different. Being the proud owner of "specialty" croaker rods and an experianced lure man with specialty rods for that sport, I can say they are worth it. Besides, whether you support croaker fishing or not it is a known fact that you can not own enough rods of any kind.


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

my favorite rod cost me 7 bucks at academy! Probably caught more fish then all them expensive ones!


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

moganman said:


> Nah, 75 bucks for something that you love isn't bad. I don't mind spending the extra bucks to get a lighter, better action rod with a good warranty.


Agreed, that's why I like G. Loomis, and no I am not made of money, I just save to buy the things that make my pursuits more enjoyable and do my best to secure them from thieves.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

trouthammer said:


> Spoken like one who is both prejudiced against fishing with croakers as well as uninformed about the art of croaker fishing. The weight of live croaker is very different than a plastic or top. The needed feel is very different. Being the proud owner of "specialty" croaker rods and an experianced lure man with specialty rods for that sport, I can say they are worth it. Besides, whether you support croaker fishing or not it is a known fact that you can not own enough rods of any kind.


I respectfully suggest that you are ignorant both of my fishing habits and experience and the width and breadth of my rod and reel collection.

I know this game. I know it well. I dont give a rats arse if you catch a million fish on live croakers.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Chase4556 said:


> No need for $75 rods.


Please don't tell my customers that or they'll stop buying $200-250 custom rods.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

fishin styx said:


> Please don't tell my customers that or they'll stop buying $200-250 custom rods.


Thats funny-lol :rotfl:


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

Saying that croaker fishing is an art is some what like saying shooting dove while they are sitting on the nest is an example of great wingshooting.


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Ask any guide how easy it is for his clients to use croaker....wanna bet he says they lose lots of fish because they don't know how to do it? But then again for all the people who look down on the croaker fisherman I wonder how come they know so much about it. You guys kill me. I will keep filling up my box while you whine and have lengthy discussions about what color what works best for catching your one or two fish you caught right before the wine tasting.


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

The IM6 7'-6" "Bay Special" at FTU, I think I paid 40.00 for it a couple of yrs ago.....No respectable croaker soaker should be without one.

I also think people should lighten up a little. I am going to take my 8wt and fish with the TexasFlyfishers tomorrow morning. But after lunch I am going to drive a couple of stakes at San Louis Pass, launch some cut crab, set back relax and catch some rays. As much as I like to wade and watch a blow up on a Spook, I have just as much fun anchoring on Hanna's with my Sons or a couple friends, soak croakers and BS.


Saludos


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

My dad bought 2 of the rodsmith croaker smoker rods. He broke both of them on redfish. He sent them back and they sent him the next model up. They are good rods. We don't fish croaker much but they work great for flinging whatever a Long, long ways. So all bs aside, they are good rods!


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

*fishing enjoyment*



trouthammer said:


> Ask any guide how easy it is for his clients to use croaker....wanna bet he says they lose lots of fish because they don't know how to do it? But then again for all the people who look down on the croaker fisherman I wonder how come they know so much about it. You guys kill me. I will keep filling up my box while you whine and have lengthy discussions about what color what works best for catching your one or two fish you caught right before the wine tasting.


Over the past 15 years I have talked to dozens of guides about that very subject. I have never had one say it was difficult, most brag about how quickly they can get a limit. Most fishing historians agree that fishing with live finfish for bait has always been regarded as the easiest form of fishing to learn.
I really have no problem with any type of legal fishing. I do have a big problem with anyone who choses to live in the past by equating filling an ice chest with being a great Fisherman. A good fisherman is someone who truly enjoys their time on the water and has a concern for the future of the resourse. If you chose to fish for food - fine . If you chose to spend the day searching for one trophy- fine. If you put some back- even better.
Perhaps one day you can stop by the marina where we hold our weekly wine tasting and whining session. Don't look for me though, I'll be at home on the breezeway with my fishing buddies, drinking cold budwieser long necks, and telling fishing lies to each other.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Salt Water Texan said:


> Over the past 15 years I have talked to dozens of guides about that very subject. I have never had one say it was difficult, most brag about how quickly they can get a limit. Most fishing historians agree that fishing with live finfish for bait has always been regarded as the easiest form of fishing to learn.
> I really have no problem with any type of legal fishing. I do have a big problem with anyone who choses to live in the past by equating filling an ice chest with being a great Fisherman. A good fisherman is someone who truly enjoys their time on the water and has a concern for the future of the resourse. If you chose to fish for food - fine . If you chose to spend the day searching for one trophy- fine. If you put some back- even better.
> Perhaps one day you can stop by the marina where we hold our weekly wine tasting and whining session. Don't look for me though, I'll be at home on the breezeway with my fishing buddies, drinking cold budwieser long necks, and telling fishing lies to each other.


I have to politely disagree. Im not a big time croaker soaker, I do it maybe 3 times a year, but I have a friend who is a live bait guide and he tells me all the time that his clients have problems catching fish on croaker. My first time I caught an easy limit, but Im a good fisherman. Using croaker catches trout, but its not the easiest form of fishing.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

I used croaker one time and we used circle hooks and the trout did all the work we just reeled them in.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

Salt Water Texan said:


> Saying that croaker fishing is an art is some what like saying shooting dove while they are sitting on the nest is an example of great wingshooting.


*Hell Yea!*
*Now yur talkin my sport.*
*The trick is to catchem just before they're able to fly; that way there's more meat on the drumsticks.*
*I'd use 3 1/2 inch magnums; #2s.*
*They're hard to find: maybe e-bay, but I here they're gearing up to make'em in Costa Rica and should be in Academy by late December.*


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Well howdy dooo! I finally found out where to come to find the REAL definition of a "true fisherman" and a definition of a true "wing shooter" to boot! I feel so enlightened by all the self-absorbed hullaballoo that I'm all warm and fuzzy. Now I need someone to point out that not every yahoo with a rifle in the woods is a "hunter".


I like to use the o'l Ugly Stick. Ain't found nuthin' better for bait flingin'. I'm mostly a surf fishing guy so my bait mainly consists of sardines or Corkys. Of course, that is only the two times a year I get down to the coast. I used to spend every weekend on the beach... my how times change..


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

trouthammer said:


> Ask any guide how easy it is for his clients to use croaker....wanna bet he says they lose lots of fish because they don't know how to do it? But then again for all the people who look down on the croaker fisherman I wonder how come they know so much about it. You guys kill me. I will keep filling up my box while you whine and have lengthy discussions about what color what works best for catching your one or two fish you caught right before the wine tasting.


Never mind.

The "art of croaker fishing"..... thats funny stuff brother. I've done it , lots of it over the years. There aint no "art" to it. Anybody or guide trying to convince you otherwise wouldnt know art if it puked on their shoes.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Stumpgrinder said:


> Never mind.
> 
> The "art of croaker fishing"..... thats funny stuff brother. I've done it , lots of it over the years. There aint no "art" to it. Anybody or guide trying to convince you otherwise wouldnt know art if it puked on their shoes.


There is no art to it. Just takes a little practice. One can learn to do it within a few minutes or a few missed fish. Its nothing to brag about by any means. I cant knock it because I got a few people hooked on trout fishing using croaker. Im an arties fisherman but I do like to throw croaker sometimes just to have a little fun. I wouldn't say the best croaker fisherman is as good as an average plastics fisherman.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

To the rod question, I've owned a couple of American Rodsmith Rods and I have nothing but bad to say about them. I caught a 14" trout and the rod broke into 3 pieces and the second rod broke on a small hook up. Remember this is just my opinion. I'm sure the more expensive line is alright.
As for soaking croaker I've done it and I have to agree that there is no art to it and now I strictly throw artificial baits and I find that catching on artificials is more rewarding to me.
Good luck on the rod buying bro.


----------



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Croaker Socker Rods*

As long as you are responsible and conservation of an exhaustible resource is on your mind catch fish by any legal means you want.

The croaker soaker rods are cool and there are other rods that are cheaper and more expensive too. Like a couple of the other posts said, get you a long rod with a launcher cork or outcast cork and let her rip!!!

Again, enjoy your fishing trip and catch fish how you want to catch them.


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

There are days when they just hammer the croaker and all you have to do is tighten the line and they are hooked...there are days when they mouth it and carry it a 100 yards and right when you think it is time to hammer they spit it. Just like in lure fishing, which I have done and still do as much as anybody, when the bite is on it is good and when not it is not so good. Caught tigerfish in Africa on a fly,salmon and reds on a fly, plenty trout and reds on every lure made.... and the good news is I can still be humble and not look down on someone who likes croaker cause I do. I have yet to speak to a guide that will say his customers don't waste more than they use to catch. They are expensive(and yes effective) but I stand by there is a trick to it and guides complain their customers for the most part don't know how to fish with them

Now back to the original question...longer rods 7ft plus are the best. Freelining croaker don't weigh much and the extra length helps.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Here we go...


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree 100% with trouthammer


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

This is way too funny. 

Stumpgrinder, if you think there is no finesse to fishing with croaker, you either have never done it, or you are doing it wrong. Personally the way I do it and the way I try to teach my customers, it's like a combination of fishing a lure and live bait. There is a definate feel you have to develop. 

Salt Water Texan, read the above comment.

So many of you anti croaker guys think all you have to do is go buy croaker and anchor ANYWHERE and load the boat. That right there tells me you haven't a clue. I've seen locals and guides alike burn 10 dozen baits with little to show, they aren't guaranteed to catch fish. Location, structure, and the require feel all makes the difference. If you really want to learn how a trout thinks come soak some croaker with me, You'll be amazed at what you can learn.

Trouthammer, you are a different breed than most Houstonians. You are fortunate enough to enjoy a great many outdoor adventures, and the fact that you have learned to catch fish with a variety of different methods just adds that much more to it. Don't tell them all the secrets, you've spent a bunch learning, let the rest learn the hard way too. 

IMHO many people form an opinion without really being informed. Simply taking "someone else's" word for it. That's how tree huggin' liberals do it isn't it? Just like gun snobs that talk bad about brand X but have never owned one. If you haven't been fishing with someone that really understands croaker fishing you may have missed the whole point.

Ok Hijack over....

To the OP...get the best rod you can, one that has a sensitive tip with the backbone to be effective on larger fish. Longer rods tend to make better croaker rods just for the ability to cast farther. Many times during the season when fish have been pressured too much, it is necessary to be as far away from the structure you are fishing as possible. The farther you can cast the better. Also as stated above, that lighter tip will help keep from slinging those expensive baits off.


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

*uninformed generalizations*



Captain Hough said:


> This is way too funny.
> 
> Stumpgrinder, if you think there is no finesse to fishing with croaker, you either have never done it, or you are doing it wrong. Personally the way I do it and the way I try to teach my customers, it's like a combination of fishing a lure and live bait. There is a definate feel you have to develop.
> 
> ...


Mr. Hough, you acuse others of making uninformed decisions and then do the exact same thing yourselve. I beg to differ with almost everything you have say.
You put me in the categoies of the ignorant, the croaker haters,liberal tree huggers, and gun snobs without knowing a thing about me. Uninfomed generalizations go from "way to funny" to ridiculous. By way of introduction I have the fished the upper laguna and Baffin Bay longer than you have been alive. I have kept fishing logs since age 13, and have spent countless hours talking to commercials, guides, and recreational fishermen in an effort to make myself a better fisherman. 
If you would have spent some time speaking to marine biologists you might understand that trout don't think, they react. They react to a croaker as a source of food and as a natural enemy who eat trout roe during spawning season.
As for missing the point you seem to have done that also. Once again it is not the method but the over- dramatization of that methods difficulty that started the conversation.
You do have one thing going in your favor. Anyone who must rely on the public to to make their living must be able to do a good sales job. Congraulations, in your comments to trouthammer you seem to have mastered the technique.


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

Salt Water Texan. Only the first 4 lines of my post applied to, or were directed at you. I'm sorry if you thought I was addressing you with the rest of that post. Maybe you were just a little too quick to read it and a little too sensitive.

I stand by the first line of my post though, "This is way too funny".

My other comments in the post were just my personal observations about people that complain or look down on something. Many times they are uninformed.

Am I uninformed about you, sure, but if you read it again, none of it was to you personally. So like someone on here once told me "Put on your bib boy panties and get over it." (all in fun here LOL)

Oh, and if we're gonna talk about making assumptions, what makes you think you are the only one that has ever talked to "commercials, guides and biologists"? Or for that matter, do you think you are the only one that has compiled fishing logs? I've been making my living on the water for 15 years FULL TIME. I might have fished a day or two.

Good luck, and have a great fishing season.


----------



## Nocturnal (Feb 26, 2010)

Salt Water Texan said:


> Mr. Hough, you acuse others of making uninformed decisions and then do the exact same thing yourselve. I beg to differ with almost everything you have say.
> You put me in the categoies of the ignorant, the croaker haters,liberal tree huggers, and gun snobs without knowing a thing about me. Uninfomed generalizations go from "way to funny" to ridiculous. By way of introduction I have the fished the upper laguna and Baffin Bay longer than you have been alive. I have kept fishing logs since age 13, and have spent countless hours talking to commercials, guides, and recreational fishermen in an effort to make myself a better fisherman.
> If you would have spent some time speaking to marine biologists you might understand that trout don't think, they react. They react to a croaker as a source of food and as a natural enemy who eat trout roe during spawning season.
> As for missing the point you seem to have done that also. Once again it is not the method but the over- dramatization of that methods difficulty that started the conversation.
> You do have one thing going in your favor. Anyone who must rely on the public to to make their living must be able to do a good sales job. Congraulations, in your comments to trouthammer you seem to have mastered the technique.


Whether croaker eat trout roe or not wouldn't matter to the trout because sow trout do not have nest nor do they guard their eggs. They just dump them off and leave. Trout eat anything they can fit in their mouth, including their own.

But yeah, I agree with the rest of your post. Guides do tend to over-dramatize the "art" of fishing croaker.

I find the practice disgusting, but I understand and respect the fact that it's a legal means of fishing.


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

What I find even funnier is that most people fish a Corky just like I fish a croaker. Guess we better outlaw them both. They both catch too dang many big trout. LOL


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I use what I want to use and the heck w/ everyone else..but as far as a rod goes, U gotta have soemething w/ a little backbone. A good ole' Ugly Stick will do. 7' med to med-hvy. Tackle? another story.......


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

Personally I like to use the fillets off 30" trout to catch croakers.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

moganman said:


> I have to politely disagree. Im not a big time croaker soaker, I do it maybe 3 times a year, but I have a friend who is a live bait guide and he tells me all the time that his clients have problems catching fish on croaker. My first time I caught an easy limit, but Im a good fisherman. Using croaker catches trout, but its not the easiest form of fishing.


ok.. i have to ask... what is the easiest form of fishing ?


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

TNT


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Dynamite, unless you drop it in the boat. And the comment that trout react to croaker because they eat trout roe is 100% pure horse puckey. Trout are batch spawners and have no biological responsibility to the eggs once they are in the water. In fact, I would say large trout cause more small trout mortality than just about anything that swims (besides flipper, of course).



castaway300 said:


> ok.. i have to ask... what is the easiest form of fishing ?


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

TROUTOMATIC said:


> Personally I like to use the fillets off 30" trout to catch croakers.


I agree, the darn things are too thick to fry. They work on crabs too.


----------



## Nocturnal (Feb 26, 2010)

Captain Hough said:


> What I find even funnier is that most people fish a Corky just like I fish a croaker. Guess we better outlaw them both. They both catch too dang many big trout. LOL


If you honestly believed that, you wouldn't be leaving the dock with $200 worth of croaker for your clients.


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

Nocturnal said:


> If you honestly believed that, you wouldn't be leaving the dock with $200 worth of croaker for your clients.


Dang! If you ever see me leave with $200 worth of croaker kick me in the *****. That's enough for three boats, well if they know what they are doing.:spineyes:

Now tell me, do you use Corkys? If you use a suspended Corky do you just sit there or do you "pop pop pop" let it set, "pop pop pop" let it set? Guess what, that's how I work croaker, same thing pretty much. Difference is I can fish croaker from the boat and corkys work better wading.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I have done the TNT thing.......2 - 1/4lb. canisiters, underwater demo goodies!!


----------



## GreenWater (Mar 19, 2010)

Give the guides some slack........There's only a few out there that will say NO to croaker charters. Thats their lives on the line, which I'm sure they lose charters on because of that. Most folks that hire guides are not good fisherman, or they just don't know the area. Not trying to start a new tread here, but guides will do what they have to. Your boss tells ya to do something ya do it right? I know and fish with guides, no not chartered, most like to teach, instead of croaker soaking.


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

V-Bottom said:


> I have done the TNT thing.......2 - 1/4lb. canisiters, underwater demo goodies!!


Sounds like fun!:dance:


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*I do both*

I get tired of flinging lures, I go to bait. Get bored of bait, I fling lures. I don't care which it is, I keep 5 and turn everything else loose and leave the water between 11 and 12 even I haven't caught anything. I fish for the fun of it and sitting in the sun all day isn't fun for me. I love the water, holding a rod and reel is gives me something to do while I'm out there.

OP, there is nothing wrong with the AR rod, If you don't mind the $75 then get it. I have 16 rod and reel combos and can catch fish with all of them, even the cheap ones. Good luck with what ever tackle and bait you use, none of us like coming home empty handed.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

castaway300 said:


> ok.. i have to ask... what is the easiest form of fishing ?


Soaking dead shrimp has to be one of the easiest. Catching crappie on minnows under a cork. Live shrimp under popping cork. Im not a croaker soaker. I work hard for my fish. I've done it on good and bad days and the trout don't just jump in the cooler all the time. Thats with any type of fishing. And if u cant catch fish all year then you really arent that good. Croaker soaking is only really good from May-August for the most part. Some people rely on just those months to catch fish and that's unfortunate. Those are the sorry fishermen. I personally know some.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

moganman said:


> Soaking dead shrimp has to be one of the easiest. Catching crappie on minnows under a cork. Live shrimp under popping cork. Im not a croaker soaker. I work hard for my fish. I've done it on good and bad days and the trout don't just jump in the cooler all the time. Thats with any type of fishing. And if u cant catch fish all year then you really arent that good. Croaker soaking is only really good from May-August for the most part. Some people rely on just those months to catch fish and that's unfortunate. Those are the sorry fishermen. I personally know some.


 Lets say the only time someone can fish is two weeks a year during there vacation. What two weeks would you pick ? Don't be a sorry fisherman.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Anytime in October. The fall is my favorite time to fish. I don't see how you can call yourself a true fisherman when you only fish during the time of year when catching fish on croaker is almost guaranteed. Just my opinion though. If you love something you are in it for the good and the bad.


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

moganman said:


> Soaking dead shrimp has to be one of the easiest. Catching crappie on minnows under a cork. Live shrimp under popping cork. Im not a croaker soaker. I work hard for my fish. I've done it on good and bad days and the trout don't just jump in the cooler all the time. Thats with any type of fishing. And if u cant catch fish all year then you really arent that good. Croaker soaking is only really good from May-August for the most part. Some people rely on just those months to catch fish and that's unfortunate. Those are the sorry fishermen. I personally know some.


So what are you if you catch fish all year round and use croaker from may-august oh great decider of who is worthy? You think it is a coincidence that croaker are only availble May-Aug and that is why they work best then?


----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

Nothing but 7'6 rods for. Man some of yall school boys need more fishin and less typing. Work those croakers just like a corky.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

I am a croaker soaker as well  Stick'em Rods 7'-6" Croaker rod. Brand new this year. $79.99


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

trouthammer said:


> So what are you if you catch fish all year round and use croaker from may-august oh great decider of who is worthy? You think it is a coincidence that croaker are only availble May-Aug and that is why they work best then?


I don't use croaker from May-August. Last year I use them twice. I throw arties 99% of the time and I catch fish all year. I specifically said it was my opinion. I love fishing and I fish on good and bad days and it bothers me that some people only fish when the trout are hammering croaker and they boast on how good they are. My friend is a live bait guide and he knew I liked to only use arties so one day he took me fishing and bragged about how skilled he is at throwing croaker and that it took him 5 years to learn it. I said Im not you. I know how to fish. He said I needed to get some live shrimp. To make a long story short, I outfished all 3 people on the boat and they were all veterans. He said beginner's luck but everytime I use croaker I catch more than anyone. Using arties will force you to become a better fisherman if you use them enough.


----------



## candk324 (Feb 8, 2010)

Its funny how people argue about how they are working a croaker/corky. The fact of the matter is that if you fish on a regular basis, there isn't any special way of working or retrieving a lure that can't be learned within an hour. And there isn't anybody sitting out there with some secret retrieve. If your doing it, its been done before. Sure getting the feel for fishing a jig or dropshot in freshwater can take a litle longer but thats not the point I want to make. The point that you guys are leaving out while your trying to measure how big your "fishing johnson" is, is that the one that tends to be filling up the boat the most is the one that knows how to fish the water and weather conditions and can find fish in just about any situation. Im definitely no expert, but I definitely keep around those fishing buddies that are.


----------



## GreenWater (Mar 19, 2010)

moganman said:


> I don't use croaker from May-August. Last year I use them twice. I throw arties 99% of the time and I catch fish all year. I specifically said it was my opinion. I love fishing and I fish on good and bad days and it bothers me that some people only fish when the trout are hammering croaker and they boast on how good they are. My friend is a live bait guide and he knew I liked to only use arties so one day he took me fishing and bragged about how skilled he is at throwing croaker and that it took him 5 years to learn it. I said Im not you. I know how to fish. He said I needed to get some live shrimp. To make a long story short, I outfished all 3 people on the boat and they were all veterans. He said beginner's luck but everytime I use croaker I catch more than anyone. Using arties will force you to become a better fisherman if you use them enough.


 Some people like to boast on how good they are? Dude you layed out some "trouphy" fish on your patio for a picture? Hands down yep...your a good fisherman! We need to go fishin!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*TRUE TEXAN*



Salt Water Texan said:


> Over the past 15 years I have talked to dozens of guides about that very subject. I have never had one say it was difficult, most brag about how quickly they can get a limit. Most fishing historians agree that fishing with live finfish for bait has always been regarded as the easiest form of fishing to learn.
> I really have no problem with any type of legal fishing. I do have a big problem with anyone who choses to live in the past by equating filling an ice chest with being a great Fisherman. A good fisherman is someone who truly enjoys their time on the water and has a concern for the future of the resourse. If you chose to fish for food - fine . If you chose to spend the day searching for one trophy- fine. If you put some back- even better.
> Perhaps one day you can stop by the marina where we hold our weekly wine tasting and whining session. Don't look for me though, I'll be at home on the breezeway with my fishing buddies, drinking cold budwieser long necks, and telling fishing lies to each other.


 X-2 You got the it right!!!!!!!!!! If you catch legal fish with legal bait(plastic or croaker or shrimp) and when you drink a cool one dry put it the TRASH not our beautiful bay system.YOU ARE A FISHERMAN in my book!!!!!! KEEP IT CLEAN CVA34


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*WOw*

Another good croaker thread to get the blood going. I love how the youngsters know it all! LMAO

I thought it was going to be a rod mfrg slamming thread? 
Boy, times do change. LOL


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

fool 'em, don't feed 'em.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

In about 2 more weeks it'll be good for croaker soaking. LOL! Im gonna be in the surf throwing tops.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

You know how bad plastic is for the environment. How many of your plastic lures are out there killing fish right now. Using natural bait is the purest form of fishing. Anyone can go out there with these high tech and precision engineered lures and catch fish. It takes a true fisherman to get to the roots of fishing and go with the natural and native form of fishing. 

The evidence that lure fishing is simpler than using natural bait can be seen from what the professionals are doing. They are out there catching the largest and most fish using these highly efficient lures and manufactured baits. What is the cost to the environment in the production of these lures? All of the by products related to these engineered materials used in the making of these ARTIFICIAL baits. There is probably some serious effects to the environment in the production of the synthetic materials.

Natural bait is the only environmentally friendly option for fishing. Don't be a polluter fish with natural bait.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I don't need engineers, factories, synthetic material and oil by-products to catch my fish. I just need a hook a weight and a cast net.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

fishinguy said:


> I don't need engineers, factories, synthetic material and oil by-products to catch my fish. I just need a hook a weight and a cast net.


I HOPE YOU ARE KIDDING! If it's so easy, go out there and use these "engineered" baits and come back with some fish.


----------



## BrysonB (Apr 6, 2010)

corykj said:


> fool 'em, don't feed 'em.


Agreed brutha.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

moganman said:


> I HOPE YOU ARE KIDDING! If it's so easy, go out there and use these "engineered" baits and come back with some fish.


Here is a couple


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

everybody just shut up and FISH!!!! who cares what you throw or what you dont. We all love to fish so why do we have to argue about how you fish? HAs anyone seen the commercial on VS where Larry Dahlberg says. 1st you try to catch a fish then you try ot catch a limit then you try to catch a trophy then you fish HOW YOU WANT TO FISH!!! That guy knows and the guys on here that think someone else is an inferioir fishermen because they dont do it their way are closed minded!!!

I have to admit that I was stubborn about using croaker at first but when you have kids and families and people that arent very good at casting then croakers work great and they are easy to use. What is not always easy is being on the spot where the fish are biting. From October to March I throw arties and usually can teach my clients to do the same. Most of my customers that go in winter are usually experienced fishermen. March an April is shrimp under a cork for inexperienced fishermen and arties for exp guys/gals. But from June to August is a lot of inexpereinced fishermen and families so croakers make it easy much easier. 

Since I dont want to hijack this thread I woul dlike to recommend a Medium action rod for croakers. The heavier weight is easier to throw on a little stiffer rod. ANd sorry guys but a $75 rod is a cheap rod. I would say teh avg price for a rod is $125 and high end is $300 so yes $75 is cheap.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

as for the croaker comment...

croaker has it's place in the fishing industry, as does gulp and everything else. croaker is a great way to get kids and people who can't wade and throw lures all day hooked on fishing... and it is a very productive method, which in turn makes it fun for people of all ages. 

that being said, you will never find croaker anywhere near my boat, nor near anyone who i fish with because we fish for sport first and foremost. fool 'em, don't feed 'em. my beef isn't with people using croaker as a bait, but rather with the mentality of alot (not all) of people who do it. numerous people (regardless of skill level) use croaker and come home with boxes full of fish on a regular basis... because it works, i know, but still. i understand it is legal to keep 10 trout in most areas, so if it's within the law, i can't complain. but what i do think needs to change is the bag #/day. alot of people stock their freezers full of fish and alot of it ends up getting freezer burned and thrown away. why not just take what you NEED and throw the rest back? if this kind of mentality keeps up, we won't have trout for your kids and their kids and so on to fish for. 

i guess what i'm trying to say is, keep your limits by fishing legally however, but please, be somewhat conservative... keep our bays alive. 

... and for the rod, i think capt. mullet got it. a medium action rod with a med-fast tip should suit you just fine.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

*Hey...*

If Janet Jackson is doing it, then it can't be that bad.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/19187/saturday-night-live-cork-soakers


----------



## chino2379 (Apr 6, 2009)

Redfishr said:


> You must have too much money if you think 75 bucks for a rod is cheap...


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

I agree 100%, the 7'6" Stick'Em is bad to the bone. Loads up well with a popping cork and supplies a great hook set. I am looking forward to slinging some croakers with it. They are priced right as well, I highly recommend them!



Zork said:


> I am a croaker soaker as well  Stick'em Rods 7'-6" Croaker rod. Brand new this year. $79.99


----------

